# Hello from aldie,Virginia



## Adrian8231 (Jan 5, 2018)

I had kept White Feeder Mice as pets but wanting to pursue fancy Mice, if you know of any breeders in Virginia, Maryland or bordering States, please send me their contact information.


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

